

Show HN: Anonymously share short messages and photos with people around you - kinopio

Hello Hacker News!
In the past few weeks I&#x27;ve been working on a side project that allows
you to post anonymously a short message and a photo that is tied to your
location.<p>Other people can see posts around them in a radius of 1 kilometer.
Posts are ephemeral and disappear after one day.
That&#x27;s all.<p>It started as an exercise to try to write a geohash index and to try nodejs
and Redis.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if&#x2F;how it could be useful. Maybe it could be used as a quick way
of sharing something with someone next to you, or to leave a reminder for
someone at a specific location. Or it could be abused in many creative ways.<p>If you want to try it out, I&#x27;d be happy to get any kind of feedback.<p>Thank you!<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quagga.ml&#x2F;
======
kwhitefoot
I visited the page and left a question and picture of a duck. What now?

Edit: refreshed the page; the message is still there but my duck has been ab-
duck-ted.

